# I feel like I'm going to fail college



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

*D:
*
Ok, so we just started with geology. I have to write a paper that will count *40%*. And in October we will have a final test that counts *60%*. 
I do not understand shist! Almost nothing at least!

As mentioned, I have to write a paper. This paper has to have a research question based on geology. I have no ****ing clue what to write about D: !
I was thinking about why there are blueberries in the nearby hill, but that feels so menial. What if I have the dumbest paper there? I need an A on this paper; that way I won't fail everything if I get an E on the test.

I have two weeks to finish it. I wish I could ask for help, but.. yeah.. 
Sometimes our teacher puts people on the spot asking them to explain something he just talked about, and so far, they have all been able to do it. If he asks me I'd be ****ed.
I kind of want to just quit, but then I have nothing. But if, or when, I fail this I'll still have nothing, just with a whole lot of energy wasted.

Basically, I just feel a little overwhelmed. Everything is going so fast.
I'm just trying to cope with this impending doom, I guess.

*Anyone else felt this way and then went on to not fail college?
Anyone else feel this way now? How to cope?*
Does anyone happen to have any geological knowledge and have any ideas what to write about? <.<


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't feel like I am going to fail but I am very scared I am going to. If I fail anything, I can't do my bachelor project this year and will have to wait until next year. I feel especially pressure because this is what our teacher said when he entered the Math course for the first time "Welcome to the hardest course this school offers". 

Come prepared to lecture. Youtube is your friend, seriously. Try to find the same lectures online, and watch them (In English or Norwegian, English is usually better).

Study a lot. My school expects us to study 50 hours per week.

It's IMPORTANT TO go to lecture. Even though you feel you can study everything at home (Yes, you can), but on the exam the teacher might have talked about specific topics that might not be listed in your homework.

For example. Let's say you can solve something in 3 particular ways. You can take a bus, a car and a taxi. 

When you did your homework at home, you only solved the problem by using a car, and that is fine, but then you might get a question one the exam similar to: 

We have talked about the 3 ways to solve problem x, describe them and show how to do them.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Study as much as you can, get a tutor, etc. I spent like 6hrs a day doing school work in college even on the weekends. Ask questions. Turning something in is way better than turning nothing in. Give it your best effort. I don't think I'm smart I just always turned in work on time and tried.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 27, 2016)

No doubt college is like a full time job, and then some, because you take homework home with you...there's some good suggestions here. I might add, search on google scholar or bing academic search engine. See what scientists are writing about, and you can even use quotes (with proper ref's) from them. 
Break it down, write a few lines at a time, and keep going even if it sounds like an E grade. If you can manage, you might try turning to the person you sit next to and just simply saying "Hey, was wondering if you'd like to proofread each other's work." Or, if you're like me you can email them instead if you know your name (look in your school email directory). My best tip is a "word web." List a main topic, then put subheaders.

Some ideas...recently the Mar's Rover started collecting data. The components of meteorites, how they are collected. Amber and the bugs it traps, how geologists and biologists coordinate. How repeated heating and cooling affects the structural integrity of a given rock. Erosion and it's control. The sinkhole problem currently being faced in Florida. Plate tectonics. Oil collecting. Topographic mapping. Geology of the solar system planets or exoplanets. Look here for more ideas.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

It happened. He put me on the spot. He asked me what was underneath the lithosphere. I answered "Astmo.. Asto- Astomosphere".. it's Asth_eno_sphere... Didn't have proof before, but I'd say this is proof enough now. He just gave me a blank stare. Felt like he was killing me with his eyes. 
Good news though. We're starting the biggie now, but handing it in in October a few weeks before the final test. It's a 15 page minimum (with a 25 page average) type of assignment. And it better include a lot. But it seems like I'm not the only one with problems finding a topic. 
We have another field trip next week where we will be looking for fossils ! I'm really exited about that. I was confusing the deadlines for these two in my first post.
Thanks for the link Synapse  I'll be exploring it further.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ahhh Good luck Skeletra!!! How is it coming along?

btw I'm sorry your prof/class sounds so intimidating >_<
My geology prof was a very sweet guy who made the class super fun, and never did that "call on a random person" thing *shudder*


----------

